

Every Phone Looks Like The iPhone - flyosity
http://flyosity.com/apple/every-phone-looks-like-the-iphone.php

======
ZeroGravitas
Have you noticed that TVs and computer monitors have all been copying the
iPhone too, even before it existed? Black rectangles just make sense for video
screens.

------
zipdog
If phones are destined to become nothing more than screens, then a heads-up
display in a pair of glasses is practically all you need (plus a little
'pebble' in your hand with a couple of scrolls/buttons to interface with it).

